

New letters in domain names in Argentina (and Spain) - gus_massa
http://tresculturasspanish.wordpress.com/2007/11/09/letter-n-the-u-and-vowels-carrying-graphic-accents-in-spanish-domain-names/
From now on you can register domain names in Argentina with some non-ASCII charcacters line ñ (~n).<p>I coudn't find an english version of the new, so I put a link to a similar change in Spain.
======
gus_massa
I coudn't find a version of the new in english, so I post a version of a
similar change in Spain.

